What are the best books you have read in 2018 and would recommend? - Kaladin
======
throwaway8879
'A House for Mr. Biswas' by V.S Naipaul - Beautiful book in every way. I can't
remember the last time I read a book this good. I'd read most of his shorter
books before but never finished this one for one reason or another. I'm glad I
did.

'Shira' by Shmuel Yosef Agnon - Was introduced to Agnon by an old friend.
Having not read any major works by Israeli writers(especially those set in
early 201th century Israel), I found this book to be very beautiful also. Did
read some of his other material, a collection of short stories. Hope to dive
in further when time permits.

